# مشروع تخرج دائرة تقوم بتشغيل الاضاءة عند انقطاع الكهرباء



## new.life (26 مارس 2010)

هى عبارة عن دائرة يوجد بها بطاريات تقوم بعمل بالكشف عن وجود المصدر الرئيسى للكهرباء 
فعند انقطاعة تقوم البطاريات بالعمل و تشغيل الاضاءة و عند عودة الكهرباء تقوم باعادءة شحن البطاريات 
http://www.2electronic.com/?p=99


----------



## ادور (26 مارس 2010)

ممتاز جدا ولك كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## mohamed thabeit (27 نوفمبر 2010)

ممتاز جدا


----------



## kiai87 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 

شكرا لك دائرة جميلة وسهلة


----------



## ليث قيصر (23 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا ممتاز


----------



## howkman (23 يناير 2011)

قصدك اشبه بنظام اليو بي اس 
مشكور اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (25 يناير 2011)

شكراً لك على الدائرة 
هذه الدائرة تعمل بواسطة الريلاي​


----------



## حمدالهنائي (9 فبراير 2011)

الى الامام انشالله


----------



## DAD2002 (9 فبراير 2011)

_*مشكور*_


----------



## hamni_fa (17 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم 

شكرا


----------



## شريف روميو (17 فبراير 2011)

حفظك الله ورعاك


----------



## احمد الششتاوى (19 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## اسامة شاكر (20 فبراير 2011)

الدائرة موجودة فى المنتج الصينى نجو رسم الدائرة ويوجد بردة للتصميم اين رسم الدائة اخوك المهندس اسامة الجيوشى


----------



## jaydi_siemens (20 فبراير 2011)

bien,, bonne continution


----------

